# Nailpolish bubbles



## WarholsMarilyn (May 30, 2004)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew why certain nailpolishes get bubbles in them when you are applying them? I find this happens to me quite frequently especially when I am using Revlon colours. I heard it can happen from shaking the bottle, so I just roll it in my hands and it still doesn't make a difference. Any hints about how to prevent this? Thanx, WarholsMarilyn


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2004)

I don't know what causes this but I've had nail polishes that has had the same thing happen. I've been using Sally Hansen nail polishes and I've never had this problem with these. Maybe it depends on the consistency and some brands have the tendency to do that more than others.


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (May 30, 2004)

The consistency thing might be possible but I have had it happen even with brand new colours. I think it is more brand specific maybe Revlon nailpolish is just made a little thicker? Sally hansen I've ussually had good results with too. The best results I have had though are with Rimmel they have not done this yet. Thanx, WarholsMarilyn


----------



## Californian (May 31, 2004)

I've read that nail polish bubbles form when your nails are wet or if you are using a thick polish. Drying your nails thoroughly before painting and using a thinner coat of polish will help keep the bubbles away and your polish will last longer. Sometimes drying them with a TAD of alcohol before you start painting helps.


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (May 31, 2004)

Thanks, I'll have to try drying them with a bit of alcohol first.


----------

